# woher erkenne ich, was für einen laufwerk anschluss ich habe?



## nigHtGoast (30. September 2007)

*woher erkenne ich, was für einen laufwerk anschluss ich habe?*

hy ich will mir einen neuen dvd brenner kaufen und war deshalb bei alternate doch da muss man sich zwischen ide und sata entscheiden.
ich weiß leider nicht was für einen ich jetzt drinn habe und was der unterschied ist.
wo kann ich es herausfinden?
und könnt ihr mir einen dvd brenner von alternate bis 25€ empfehlen?
es sollte möglichst viele formate unterstützen und gut funktionieren.


----------



## Hyperhorn (30. September 2007)

*AW: woher erkenne ich, was für einen laufwerk anschluss ich habe?*

Die Entscheidung solltest du von deinem Mainboard abhängig machen!
Wenn du ein neues So. (754)/939/AM2/775-Modell hast, dann sind wahrscheinlich noch SATA-Anschlüsse frei, wenn du nicht gerade ein halbes Dutzend Festplatten hast. Dann ist SATA sinnvoll.
An jeden IDE-Anschluss können übrigens zwei IDE-Laufwerke angeschlossen werden.
Zur Erkennung: IDE-Anschlüsse sind sehr breit, SATA sehr schmal. Entweder öffnest du das Seitenteil und schaust nach, oder gleichst das Mainboard-Handbuch ab bzw. schaust in der Systemsteuerung im Gerätemanager nach freien Controllern.


----------



## nigHtGoast (30. September 2007)

*AW: woher erkenne ich, was für einen laufwerk anschluss ich habe?*



			
				Hyperhorn am 30.09.2007 14:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Entscheidung solltest du von deinem Mainboard abhängig machen!
> Wenn du ein neues So. (754)/939/AM2/775-Modell hast, dann sind wahrscheinlich noch SATA-Anschlüsse frei, wenn du nicht gerade ein halbes Dutzend Festplatten hast. Dann ist SATA sinnvoll.
> An jeden IDE-Anschluss können übrigens zwei IDE-Laufwerke angeschlossen werden.
> Zur Erkennung: IDE-Anschlüsse sind sehr breit, SATA sehr schmal. Entweder öffnest du das Seitenteil und schaust nach, oder gleichst das Mainboard-Handbuch ab bzw. schaust in der Systemsteuerung im Gerätemanager nach freien Controllern.



ich habe nen athlon system mit 754 mainboard.
muss ich da dann zusätzlich  kabeln umschließen oder neue kaufen?
ide kabeln kenne ich . ich dachte ich könnte einfach mal das alte laufwerk ausbauen und die neue ein. ist es schwer wenn man ein ide system hat einfach auf sata umzusteigen? nicht oder? ich habe nur eine festplatte eingebaut. sollten dann die anderen kabeln frei im gehäuse herumliegen oder muss ich mir da eine retail version kaufen wo alles dabei ist.

beim arbeitsplatz mir rechtsklick auf laufwerk habe ich das gefunden:
Pfad 0 (Secondary ATA Channel)

und bei everest das hier

Datenträger	
IDE Controller	NVIDIA nForce3 250 Parallel ATA Controller
IDE Controller	NVIDIA nForce3 250 Serial ATA Controller
Floppy-Laufwerk	Diskettenlaufwerk
Festplatte	ST3160021A  (160 GB, 7200 RPM, Ultra-ATA/100)
Festplatte	Generic SM/SD/MS Reader USB Device
Festplatte	Generic CF Reader USB Device
Festplatte	Brother DCP-115C USB Device
Optisches Laufwerk	PIONEER DVD RW  DVR-106D  (DVD+RW:4x/2.4x, DVD-RW:4x/2x, DVD-ROM:12x, CD:16x/10x/32x DVD+RW/DVD-RW)
Optisches Laufwerk	SONY DVD-ROM DDU1615  (16x/48x DVD-ROM)
S.M.A.R.T. Festplatten-Status	OK

Informationsliste	Wert
Geräteeigenschaften	
Gerätebeschreibung	PIONEER DVD RW  DVR-106D
Treiberdatum	01.07.2001
Treiberversion	5.1.2535.0
Treiberanbieter	Microsoft
INF-Datei	cdrom.inf

Eigenschaften optischer Laufwerke	
Hersteller	Pioneer
Geräteart	DVD+RW/DVD-RW
Schnittstelle	ATAPI


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. September 2007)

*AW: woher erkenne ich, was für einen laufwerk anschluss ich habe?*



			
				nigHtGoast am 30.09.2007 14:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Hyperhorn am 30.09.2007 14:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du hast (mindestens) 2 sata anschlüsse im chipsatz integriert, soweit ich das sehe nutzt du keinen davon - ein sata laufwerk ist also problemlos möglich und ich würde dir auch dazu raten, da du sonst beim nächsten mainbordwechsel enventuell probleme bekommst, weil zuwenig ide/pata anschlüsse zur verfügung stellen.
der "wechsel" ist vollkommen unproblematisch, da einzelne controller voneinander unabhängig arbeiten und es lediglich für das laufwerk (passender anschluss) von bedeutung ist, welche technik zum einsatz kommt.
(auch windows kümmert sich -im gegensatz zu immer wiederkehrenden gerüchten- einen dreck darum, ob es mit sata oder pata controllern zusammenarbeiten muss.)


----------

